# Walt's Hobby OnRoad



## kljunior (Oct 1, 2006)

Remember, this Tuesday and Saturday is road course racing on the carpet. If you haven't tried it yet, give it a go, it's a blast. The 1/12 scale class is popular and a 1/10 touring car class is there most weeks but the numbers could use improvement. Bring 'em! 
See Ya'll there. :thumbsup:


----------



## dannyb (Apr 25, 2005)

Road course is always a challenge but I think it's the great equalizer!!! Just gotta stay off the boards!!!! Easy to say...I broke a t-bar in my main last night but still had fun!!!!


----------

